# Bull Greyhound Crosses



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Whilst at a flyball event last weekend I noticed quite a lot of the young lads that were at the Game fair where our event was held were walking around with what looked to be Greyhound crossed with a bull breed of sorts.

These were big powerful fit dogs that if I am honest i felt if in the wrong hands they could do some serious damage

So having had some spare time I have recent started to look and read a little more in to this cross breed and I have found through reading other forums etc that it could be the new dog of choice by the "idiots". They are also apparently the dog of choice for Badger Baiting according to this recent article published

Barbaric practice that stains our countryside (From York Press)

I just hope that this is not the new breed of choice for the gangs of youth to move on to from the "types"

edited to add that if in the right hands i bet these dogs make wonderful pets !


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

All i can say is i bloody hope not, more dogs too be tarninshed with a bad name. 

WIsh all these people who get them for the wrong reasons would take a running jump off a long pier and leave the dogs alone.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

There is a member on here who breeds them


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Hope they don't get into the wrong hands, poor dogs


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Bull lurchers. They are lovely dogs in the right hands, as with any other breed. Phoenix and charlies mum has phoenix who is a lovely example of a bull breed. Amber I think has a little in her a few generations back, but it isn't obvious.

Mastiff x greys are absolutely stunning, but you are right, they are bloody massive and strong, and need good owners 

http://houndsinneed.com/#/bull-lurchers/4551716939


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

My Loki is a bull x grey
You couldn't want to meet a more loving friendly dog
He was a rescue dumped as an 8 week old pup with his brother
I know of a few more bull lurchers all friendly and gentle,
Loki is a better runner on bumpy/ muddy /long grass I call it his Tigger running
were as Eli only likes running around on well groomed areas


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Bull lurchers. They are lovely dogs in the right hands, as with any other breed. Phoenix and charlies mum has phoenix who is a lovely example of a bull breed. Amber I think has a little in her a few generations back, but it isn't obvious.
> 
> Mastiff x greys are absolutely stunning, but you are right, they are bloody massive and strong, and need good owners
> 
> Home page - Hounds In Need


I used to know a mastiff x grey called Jasper, he passed away last year. He was a whopper looked like a labradour on stilts


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Sheen and Eli said:


> I used to know a mastiff x grey called Jasper, he passed away last year. He was a whopper looked like a labradour on stilts


I bet he did! He must have been stunning!


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely looking dogs but what a odd mix, who'd have thought of breeding a lurcher with a bull breed..


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

There already seems to be a few on dogs blog shame because they look beautiful and I can imagine the friendliness of a staffy and the gentle nature of a greyhound could be a good combination. Have to admit the lad on "It's not the dog it's the owners" did make me think a little differently. He just seemed scared living where he lived, but it's not a good enough excuse. 
In some ways I think a dog can be the best thing for some people who have had a difficult time, the routine and responsibility can really help turn peoples lives around. It's such a shame when that it's the case. 
:confused1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Bull lurchers have been around for quite a while. They were originally bred for working to give the power of the bull breed and the speed of the greyhound. Why they need the power I wouldn't know seeing as the only animals you can legally hunt are rats and rabbits which to be honest even my iggies could kill if they wanted to. I can only imagine it is for illegal poaching.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw some bull lurchers on Country File I think it was last week, they were being used for badger baiting alongside some terriers


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Loads of people use them around here as rabbit dogs. They have great acceleration and drive...hence their success in flyball.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bull Lurchers are really common. I'm not a fan of them personally, just because I am more into the slimline look.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Shannow is a bull lurcher, she's not a straight bull greyhound x though, I think she's a saluki/grey crossed with a bull/grey. I rescued her from a death row pound last year. She's a lovely dog.

Any dog in the wrong hands can cause problems...it's breeding is irrelevant if it has an irresponsible or bad owner.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

These are lovely dogs in the right hands, i have a bull greyhound x collie.. she is the most daftest adorable & intelligent dog. I rescued her from a house well it was worse then those on how clean is your house!! I was offered £600 for her as she would make "the best hunting dog"


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think bull lurchers are a new thing - there are loads round here. "Bloody good rabbitters" apparently. As someone said I imagine they are good on rough ground and very powerful. I'm sure some of them are used for more unsavoury practices but out here in the sticks they are definitely seen as a practical cross. Gorgeous dogs though, I'd love one.


----------

